

Google reveals their programming style guides - swade
https://code.google.com/p/google-styleguide/

======
kjhughes
The Google style guides are cool but not newly revealed.

They've also been discussed previously here:

HTML/CSS (2 months ago):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3886966>

C++ (1 year ago):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2242314>

JavaScript (2 years ago):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1524626>

Python (2 years ago):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1311126>

------
aychedee
Yes, I was just coming in here to say that they were never hidden, always
publicly available.

